# Take That tour question



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

We've got tickets to see Take That in Coventry in June. On our tickets it says it starts at 4pm but I have heard that TT don't usually come on until after 8pm. Dh isn't keen on sitting through 4 hours of support bands so we want to get there later if we can.

Has anyone ever been to a TT concert and if so what time roughly did they come on the stage? 

Thanks 

Rachel x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Rachel

I have seen the boys a few times and I would say they normally come on stage around 8.30pm - 9pm, Is it just that the gates open at 4pm because I wouldn;t have thought the support would start that early either??

enjoy!

xx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think from what i can remember the gates open that time and then the support acts come on at about 6pm? They give everyone time to sit down and get settled. Have a great time!
Lou.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Rachel, im so jealous   have a great time


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I have tickets and they say 4pm which i thought was early. I have Standing tickets which were supossed to be better although i think i would have prephered seated lol. Would i be better going at 4 to ensure i get down the front? Or is it already alocated?


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

omg im so jealous of you girlies seeing take that this year  ive seen them every year up to now  but dh has put his foot down  and doesnt want to tempt fate  as we are having  FET starting next week  (im sure take that will understand lol )

when i saw them at belfast last year the doors opened at 6pm and sophie ellis bextor appeared at  about 7.30 an take that followed about an hour later  my dh really doesnt like take that and said he would rather sit and watch paint dry (just no taste)

have you girlies heard that gary go  is there support this year 
oh and dont forget gary barlow is on  gmtv in the morning lol


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dancingqueen, would say if you have standing tickets you gotta get there early because when those doors open theres going to be a stampede to get the best postitions at the front!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh I'm going to se TT in Sunderland 5th June.. So excited!

Roz
x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

i think its because all the gigs are in stadiums that they open the gates so early so all the standers (like me!!) can get in and GET TO THE FRONT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

don't imagine they'll put in an appearance until about 8-9 o'clock but should be a good atmosphere until then

can't wait


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah the gates will open at 4 people will have been queuing for hrs before that to try get to the front. Support will prob come on about 7ish TT about 8.30/9


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Were seeing them in wembly - think its 4th July, were seated so will be getting there late (no drooling as Ill be with dh   )  the drooling I leave for NKOTB


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I had tickets for July but I have FF weekend now ! See how dedicated to here I am!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

that is dedication


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so thats alot of standing around  but worth it me thinks!!!!

I will be there early to get to the front lol,I am going to Cardiff with my Sis and we are staying overnight in a hotel and having a little girlie time away,cant wait,let the drooling commence

One question though,when did you all get your ticketsnot got mine yet,our was the last date to be announced though

Kelly


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I haven't had mine yet either, going to Manchester end of June

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

not received ours either - Id immagine they're turn up a few weeks before the actual date??


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

You may find with tickets you wont get them untill the week beofre the concert. Its a tactic used by many companies so you cant resell them

Im soo jealous of everyone. I asked DP if he wanted to go and said no, changed his mind and no tickets left


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Dakota

Depends where you wanna go hun but I bought four but need to sell 2 as my friends had a holiday booked,so its just me and my sis going. Its at the Millenium stadium in Cardiff,was gonna sell them on Ebay

Kelly


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the replies!! A chat thread for Take That has begun while I wasn't looking!!

I have seated tickets thankfully so should be ok. I am VERY excited as this is my first time! (a TT virgin!  )

crazychic - Good luck for the fet hun     

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Enjoy the lovely men ladies who are lucky enough to be going! THis is the first tour I will have ever missed as they are in Dublin the week after my EDD and I'm gutted to be missing them. I really need to get my priorities in order


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Kelly i would love to go but cardiffs to far just for one night   otherwise i would have bittin your hand off


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah bless ya!! Sorry babe.

Its a trek for me and my sis to be hinest but we thought s*d it lol.

How exciting to have a TT thread

Kelly x

ps I BAGSY GARY


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Ive seen the boys 2   i loved going at the time on the ticket it gives you time to build up to them comming on and you want a good place in the crowd   THEY ARE GREAT.

Also went to see Robbie and sat in the cold for 6 hours but OMG was he worth the wait.lol

Have a great time Hun  

Kelli


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi everyone

I have 2 spare tickets for Take That in Manchester on Friday 26th June if anyone is interested.  I don't want to make any money on them, just asking for face value which would be £61.30 each including ticket peoples handling charge.

Anyone interested, let me know

xx


----------

